# Ride in a skirt??



## xx chico (Mar 12, 2009)

I've never ridden in a skirt, I've always been afraid the wind would catch it and blow it up.
I don't really wan't people seeing where the suns not supposed to shine  lol

But if you try it, let me know how it goes for you. If you have a good experience with it maybe you'll give me enough courage to try it.


----------



## Tazmanian Devil (Oct 11, 2008)

rosie9r said:


> Does anyone ever ride in a skirt? I love they way they look laying over the horse, and I have some long gypsy skirts I always want to ride in. Show some pics if you do!!!


Check out Cowboy Mounted Shooting. Many of the women dress in late 1800s dresses/skirts.


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

I have always thought that riding in a skirt wasnt practical. In my opinion its something that you only see in movies.


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

They probably wore shorts underneath or some kind of large underwear that even if it did fly up whats there too see anyways lol. Ya I'd forsure where shorts or if it was a really long skirt then leggings underneath would work too haha.


----------



## acey (Dec 3, 2008)

This summer I worked in a horse theatre in Chicago and for our Gypsy act we wore gypsy skirts they were hilarious looking! We had to cut a slit in the front obviously so we could get on...I'd always get knotted up if we had a quick mount!!

Me and my Gypsy friends:









































(i was getting him to look at the camera for my Irish tourist friends haha thats why I look like I'm pulling!!!)


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

i never did


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

I ride in Renaissance skirts.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

That's so cool, acey!  It looks pretty fun, but I wouldn't personally try it. I like my jeans or breeches!


----------



## Jenna (Feb 24, 2009)

Slightly off topic, but I'd love to have a go at side-saddle (with the associated habit, of course). Kira's sire used to do 'concors d'elegance' classes and I think it looks so elegant.


----------



## Bitless (Jan 11, 2008)

I dont even own a skirt...let alone ever having ridden in one. lol. 

Pics look great acey. 

also a little off topic........... i remember reading an article about a girl whos mum didnt want her to ride because she thought it wasnt lady like. So the girl took up side saddle.....lol..the mum coudnt complain after that. hehehe. I have heard its quite hard but would be very interesting to try.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

I agree with Jenna, I would love to try side-saddle. It does look really elegant. 

I think the only way I would try riding with a skirt on is if I was wearing shorts underneath. Although, I can't imagine it being comfortable. Riding with shorts alone is a nightmare for my legs. :?


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

for me skirt = side saddle.... My grate grate, grate grandmother rode side saddle she died before i was born but i have her ribbons up in my room. I have been told she was very very good...


----------



## rosie9r (Dec 1, 2008)

Side saddle would be awesome to try. I agree with wearing shorts or leggings under a skirt if you do ride in it...might not be too pleasent otherwise!


----------



## Appy Luvr (Mar 16, 2009)

My neighbors only wear skirts and they ride in them all the time. I wouldn't want to though!


----------



## mybabysewanka (Feb 15, 2009)

I have never ridden in a skirt I would love to try because my horse is sooo tolerant of me poor girl..lol.. I do ride in shorts all the time in the summer though I know it's not safe but im more comfortable that way...


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I've never ridden in a skirt butI think it would be awesome to try it!


----------



## orangetictac (Nov 4, 2008)

bgood400 said:


> I have always thought that riding in a skirt wasnt practical. In my opinion its something that you only see in movies.


I have a best friend whose religion requires her to wear a skirt...she rides in long, blue jean skirts. Knowing/riding with her has actually been a good experience for my horses. She's an amazing rider, and her skirts are often baggy/billowy.


----------



## dixiegirl (Mar 5, 2009)

i have ridden in a skirt a few times, and i would Not recommend it. If you go at any speed it comes way up which isn't very pretty! And if you are unfortunate to fall off or get bucked off, it isn't fun either.  So if I were you stick with jeans! lol  (unless you plan on just walking


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

We are planning a western wedding and thought about riding in on horseback ,but decided not to. We arent going to use the horses in the ceremony but we are going to get pics done with them. I have seen western brides with dresses/skirts riding in pictures and always wondered how they managed that. They sure look pretty on horseback though!


----------



## dixiegirl (Mar 5, 2009)

oh yes i do think it looks very pretty!! I have seen were the bride rides on horseback!


----------



## acey (Dec 3, 2008)

PoptartShop said:


> That's so cool, acey!  It looks pretty fun, but I wouldn't personally try it. I like my jeans or breeches!



thanks!!! i had an awesome summer  we wore breeches or jodhs underneath though of course...it would be an entirely different show if we didnt haha!!

also they were a nightmare if you had to hop up quickly and canter out to the ring- knotted legs and excited horses are not a good combination!!!


----------

